# Maltese Pumps



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Just when I think I've seen it all................:thumbsup:

Studio Jellyfish | maltese shoes - Heels 5 inch plus - Jellyfish Shoes


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I was all set to order a pair until I saw they were $539! They are adorable though!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

HOLY MOLY! I've painted many shoes with Maltese, Yorkies & Chiese Crested but I don't get paid any where near what these people charge! Highway Robbery!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> HOLY MOLY! I've painted many shoes with Maltese, Yorkies & Chiese Crested but I don't get paid any where near what these people charge! Highway Robbery!


Claire, I thought of your the moment I saw those!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Alice (Godiva Goddess) wearing those. She's such a Shoes-aholic. But she would probably want a Malt on one (for Mia) and a Chi on the other (for Gemma Bean).


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Claire, I thought of your the moment I saw those!


Thank you Robin for the thought.....I almost passed out when I saw the price.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW!!!!! I have some Yorkie shoes....... Yorkie tennis shoesLOL Now let's see where could I go to wear those pumps???????In my childcare?? Or in my garden? church?
I guess I'll have to pass!! Ha ha!


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> HOLY MOLY! I've painted many shoes with Maltese, Yorkies & Chiese Crested but I don't get paid any where near what these people charge! Highway Robbery!


Really???!!! Do you have pics? I'd love to see what you created. :thumbsup:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Nervusrek said:


> Really???!!! Do you have pics? I'd love to see what you created. :thumbsup:


Bobbi....I have pictures in different albums on my website - tennis shoes, casual shoes, semi-casual shoes. A pair of red tennis shoes w/Maltese playing walk the streets of Spain. Some are custom orders, others are 'off the shelf designs'. Buyers have loved them.

www.picturetrail.com/l.claire


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Claire, you are certainly talented. And you have a beautiful lakehouse. I'm enjoying going through your albums. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Holy Cow - love them - hate the price! I'm gonna check out Claire's website instead!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Holy Cow - love them - hate the price! I'm gonna check out Claire's website instead!


Wow Claire is so talented!!! I see that her son Brian has inherited her talent!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Claire, by chance do you paint maltese on sunglasses or sell on ebay? Sorry, I have not had a chance to look through your albums.

Thank you!

Celena


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Malt Shoppe said:


> HOLY MOLY! I've painted many shoes with Maltese, Yorkies & Chiese Crested but I don't get paid any where near what these people charge! Highway Robbery!


Claire, I just checked out your web site and you are beyond talented:thumbsup:.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Nervusrek said:


> Claire, you are certainly talented. And you have a beautiful lakehouse. I'm enjoying going through your albums. Thanks for sharing.


Bobbi, thank you for your compliments. Lots of pictures to see, take your time....enjoy!



Furbabies mom said:


> Wow Claire is so talented!!! I see that her son Brian has inherited her talent!


Deborah, thank you for the compliments. My son inherited my father's talent, even his looks!



HaleysMom said:


> Claire, by chance do you paint maltese on sunglasses or sell on ebay? Sorry, I have not had a chance to look through your albums.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Celena


Celena, I used to sell bunches of my work on ebay until they instituted about 100 new rules in 2008, none of which were in favor of sellers. I now occasionally sell on etsy.com under ID: maltshoppe . I paint lots of things but never have painted sunglasses. Hope you go back and visit the website, there are over 1,000 pictures in albums!



lynda said:


> Claire, I just checked out your web site and you are beyond talented:thumbsup:.


Lynda, thank you so much for your kind words; I am always grateful for compliments. Working on a painting of a Maltese right now. 

Many thanks for all encouraging words.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

They are really adorable, and I would love a pair but a smidge out of my price range. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know just how talented Claire is. After all I asked her to paint an ornament of our Secret Santa Secret HistericalSmiley last year and she did an amazing job. Just beautiful, right Lynn?:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> WOW!!!!! I have some Yorkie shoes....... Yorkie tennis shoesLOL Now let's see where could I go to wear those pumps???????In my childcare?? Or in my garden? church?
> I guess I'll have to pass!! Ha ha!



Church in 5 inch heels,lol oh but they have doggies on them... Cute but If I tried to walk in those I'd break my neck... again....


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Isn't that our own little Stella - one of Jessica's (malteserus) pups? If so, I think they are soooooo worth it. Love Harry and Stella!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I found one for Pat's other foot on that site too
http://www.studiojellyfish.com/11/m...e5fb8d27136e95/i/l/il_fullxfull.247687238.jpg


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Might be a bit challenging to walk the dogs in those heels!


----------

